# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  ***  حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم   ***

## مناوي

*الحكمة تقول كل بداية ولها نهايه وكل نهايه ولها بدايه
يقال كل دمعه لها نهايه ونهاية اي دمعه بسمه ونهاية البسمه دمعه
فلا تفرح كثيرا ولا تحزن كثيرا.
لاتقف كثيرا عند أخطاء ماضيك لانها ستحيل حاضرك جحيما ومستقبلك
حطاما يكفيك منها وقفة اعتبار تعطيك دفعه جديده في طريق الحق والصواب

ان يكرهك الناس وأنت تثق بنفسك وتحترمها اهون كثيرا من ان يحبك الناس
وانت تكره نفسك ولا تثق بها.

لاتدع اليأس يستولي عليك انظرالى حيث تشرق الشمس كل فجر جديد لتتعلم
الدرس الذي اراد الله للناس ان يتعلمون ان الغروب لا يحول دون شروق
مره اخرى في كل صبح جديد.

لاتحزن لان الحزن يريك الماء الزلال علقما والورده حنظله والحديقة صخور
قاحله فلا تنظر الى صغر الخطيئة لكن انظرالى عظمة من عصيت لان الدنيا
كماء البحر كلما ازددت منه شربا ازددت عطشأ لذلك على العاقل ان يكون
عالما بأهل زمانه مالكا للسانه لان بلاء الانسان من اللسان.

القلم صديقك الذي يبقى معك مادمت تهتم به وهو أداتك التي تعكس شخصك
مرآه الورق انها هبة الله لبعض الناس يجعلوه سلاما ومنارا يترجم بؤس
قلوبهم وجراحاتهم الى قناديل تضى دروب السعاده للآخرين.
__________________ 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*حكم جميلة يا مناوي و الله يديك العافية 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

حكم جميلة يا مناوي و الله يديك العافية 





  مشكووووووووووور يا قلب :stars-crown:
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*ان لله عبادا اختصهم بقضاء حوائج الناس حببهم للخير وحبب الخير اليهم فالحكم هى خلاصة تجارب انسانية عالعاقل الاستفادة منها والدال عالخير كفاعله
                        	*

----------

